# My Pair of Hott Set-up amps



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1

As always, I will make a better deal to members of this forum


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice looking pair of amps...too bad they didn't do the smart thing and put them both in identical sinks...if the TS25.4 didn't have the flat side where the TS2.125 has dual fins I would be in! The link is below...

Two Old school The Hott Set-up amps !! Made by Orion !! - eBay (item 140511843635 end time Feb-19-11 18:37:12 PST)


----------

